# If composers were Doctor Who incarnations



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

First Doctor: J. S. Bach
Second Doctor: Dmitri Shostakovich
Third Doctor: Josef Haydn
Fourth Doctor: George Frideric Handel
Fifth Doctor: Sergei Prokofiev
Sixth Doctor: Ludwig van Beethoven
Seventh Doctor: Ralph Vaughan Williams
Eighth Doctor: Franz Liszt
Ninth Doctor: Charles Ives
Tenth Doctor: Felix Mendelssohn
Eleventh Doctor: Maurice Ravel


Discuss.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think Shostakovich would be the "clown like space hobo - second doctor" - And the jocular Haydn most certainly wouldn't be the dead straight third doctor.
I'll have to go away and think about it and I'll get back to you.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I was going mostly by physical resemblance, to tell you the truth.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Physical resemblance to Who?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Third base!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

How about casting Andre Jolivet ...










... as Patrick Troughton (the 2nd Doctor)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The elderly Franz Liszt ...










... could do well as William Hartnell's 1st Doctor.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The Liszt / Hartnell connection is perfect.

Troughton could be deadly serious when he wanted to be. He could almost have been a Beethoven if you look at his face in the portrait above.

I haven't seen all the Doctors. I've been working my way through the entire series starting with the first season (!). I am currently nearing the end of the Tom Baker years, and also the 2005 renewed series up through the change from David Tenant to this new skinny kid. (Though on a side note, not to name drop, I did once sit with Colin Baker and on a panel of judges at a costume contest which was pretty cool. I was embarrassed that I had never seen any of his shows and barely knew who he was.) 

The younger Brahms might have worked for one of the blond guys.


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

EDIT: If medical, and not the film...sorry, didn't read the "Who":

First Doctor: J. S. Bach – Spinal surgeon (brilliant folks with nasty personalities; most bodily functions highly dependent on this surgeon’s skills)
Second Doctor: Dmitri Shostakovich – OB/GYN (usually feminist, obsessive, and very conservative for fear of malpractice law suits)
Third Doctor: Josef Haydn – General Practitioner
Fourth Doctor: George Frideric Handel – Orthopedic Surgeon (they’re just in it for the $$)
Fifth Doctor: Sergei Prokofiev – Pediatric Oncologist
Sixth Doctor: Ludwig van Beethoven – The shrink who needs a shrink, or ENT with unnaturally obsessive focus on the E
Seventh Doctor: Ralph Vaughan Williams – Anesthesiologist
Eighth Doctor: Franz Liszt – Dermatologist (their work ranges from innovative/serious to fluffy/cosmetic)
Ninth Doctor: Charles Ives – Don't really know much about Ives - TBD
Tenth Doctor: Felix Mendelssohn – Plastic Surgeon (tries to take something old and present it as new)
Eleventh Doctor: Maurice Ravel – Endodontic (not quite medical school material, but does important innovative work nonetheless)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That famous painting of a young Berlioz by Emile Signol - squint your eyes, imagine Berlioz is wearing a ludicrously long scarf and you could just maybe see a Dr. Who-era Tom Baker.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just as long as none of them sing like this............


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Jerry Goldsmith with his white hair could Jon Pertwee's 3rd Doctor:


----------

